
U.S. Vs. Overseas Developers: Do Overseas Programmers Get a Bad Rap? - benAO90
https://www.codementor.io/blog/US-overseas-freelance-developers-2xmfoh77ab
======
ozfive
To be honest I just had an interaction with an overseas developer today and
had to explain that he needed to skip over a part of the documentation for an
API it was blatently obvious he didn't read the documentation from the get go.
I feel bad for these guys at the same time. I have a feeling when I visit
India in a few weeks and meet with these developers I'm going to see a sparse
office and these guys get paid shot. It's frustrating to deal with this, but
at the same time the people are paid shot wages when their parent company is
taking in the millions You have to have the utmost compassion.

------
jmnicolas
According to their chart an average Pakistani dev is paid $7000 a month. They
probably charge that, but the guy might be lucky to get this salary in a year.

------
anotheryou
I think there are multiple problems that might cause bad reputation:

1) In many scenarios less control over hiring

2) The usual remote trouble: Not everyone is made for it, especially devs that
need a bit more guidance are difficult. Especially problematic in combination
with 1.

3) what is mentioned in the article (culture, language, timezones)

------
ionised
Is that graph saying that in western Europe developers get paid an average of
$10,000 a month, or $120,000 a year?

So average developer salary in western Europe is ~€105,000 and in the UK
~£90,000?

Does anyone here believe that? They would be the towards the higher ends of
salaries for devs in those countries.

~~~
zimpenfish
> in the UK ~£90,000? Does anyone here believe that?

If they're limiting it to London and including contractors, maybe? Otherwise
it sounds Quite High for an average.

~~~
ionised
Yeah I was going to say maybe in London, and perhaps in financial services
elsewhere but I'm assuming this is a national average?

------
projectramo
Interesting stats. I wish they said a little more about the most effective way
to quickly filter out programmers in each domain.

